# Jose Calderon?



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

what do you guys think he's worth? Should we go after him in the free agent market?


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

RAptors going to re sign him


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BigMac said:


> RAptors going to re sign him


Unless we make him a better offer.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

He will be a rfa....I think....so Toronto will match any offer he receives as long as it is not max money, and I would like to think that no team will offer that. I think that the Raps will get him signed before he even gets any offers from other teams.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

No thanks.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Bill's right: he's a RFA. The Sixers would be lucky to have him. The Raptors won't let him go, though.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

We are getting Derrick Rose. No need for Calderon


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah he's RFA, he'll be where he's at now this time next year.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd be surprised to see him in another uni next season.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

You people are crazy. This guy's incredible. He's better than Andre Miller in every aspect except lob passing. Since becoming a starter, he averages 14 ppg, 9.6 apg/2 TO, on 53% and 47% from three. 

I say throw the whole cap at him and trade Miller's expiring for a PF.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> We are getting Derrick Rose. No need for Calderon


How do you intend on doing that when you will make the playoffs?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Check when he posted that HB, he thought the team was gonna fall apart.

And about Calderon, I don't see how acquiring him would make the Sixers a better team at all. Also even thought Andre Miller has been playing outstanding I don't see how you'd get a starting caliber PF in exchange for him.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^My bad, didnt look at that part


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

He's going to be expensive no matter where he ends up.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Check when he posted that HB, he thought the team was gonna fall apart.
> 
> And about Calderon, I don't see how acquiring him would make the Sixers a better team at all. Also even thought Andre Miller has been playing outstanding I don't see how you'd get a starting caliber PF in exchange for him.


for a good point with a big expiring contract, we have to be able to get something. I mean, Andre Miller > Kwame Brown.

Maybe a sign and trade w/ Calderon? That would be even better.

And as for making the team better, you'd be replacing Miller with a younger guy who does everything Miller does better, plus is a huge 3 point threat, something the sixers lack. I don't see how he couldn't.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kwame Brown was moved in a trade to a team having a fire sale. That doesn't happen every season.

Plus Calderon isn't a better defender, isn't a better post player, and he's not better with post entry and lob passes. I have a hard time seeing how Calderon could've played a better game for this team than Andre Miller played last night against Steve Nash. If Miller was a problem, I'd be for a move but Calderon isn't the answer especially for the price tag he's going to command.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

HB said:


> How do you intend on doing that when you will make the playoffs?


I know


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Kwame Brown was moved in a trade to a team having a fire sale. That doesn't happen every season.
> 
> Plus Calderon isn't a better defender, isn't a better post player, and he's not better with post entry and lob passes. I have a hard time seeing how Calderon could've played a better game for this team than Andre Miller played last night against Steve Nash. If Miller was a problem, I'd be for a move but Calderon isn't the answer especially for the price tag he's going to command.


Calderon is definately worth Miller's money, seeing as he's better. He's also just as good on defense on a nightly basis(and by good, I mean below average), Miller isn't very good there. I already said Miller is better at lobs, and Miller's post up game isn't anything to write home about either.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

His post game is nothing to write home about? lol Are you serious? He's arguably the best post up PG in the league. And if not the best definitely top 5.

I don't know if you're being a contrarian or if you don't know what you're talking about here. I'll assume the former and keep it moving. Peace.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I am not so sure I agree with Sliccat on Calderon being better than Miller


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> His post game is nothing to write home about? lol Are you serious? He's arguably the best post up PG in the league. And if not the best definitely top 5.
> 
> I don't know if you're being a contrarian or if you don't know what you're talking about here. I'll assume the former and keep it moving. Peace.


Not a huge deal. There isn't a point guard in the league with more than a decent post game. It's not an incredibly useful skill in points to begin with, and Miller doesn't use it enough for it to be a sticking point.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

HB said:


> I am not so sure I agree with Sliccat on Calderon being better than Miller


psh. it's not even close. Miller is overrated (among the so-called experts) and lazy.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> psh. it's not even close. Miller is overrated (among the so-called experts) and lazy.


and Calderon isnt becoming that?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> and Calderon isnt becoming that?


Well, a little. Somebody said he was better than Bosh, which isn't true at all. But he's having an all-star season IMO. And he's 26, as opposed to 32.

I haven't watched the raps in a minute though, is he becoming lazy?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Calderon might be better in building for the future of the team as he is a lot younger than Andre Miller. They are both pretty good players though.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

southeasy said:


> yeah he's RFA, he'll be where he's at now this time next year.


At the Air Canada Centre, getting ready to play against whoever came to Canada. He's not going anywhere.


----------

